# INSTACART!!



## zhj8485 (Mar 5, 2020)

EVERYONE GET ON!! MADE 235 today!!


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Yeah, I noticed that the InstaCart people at my local grocery seemed to be pretty busy. I guess that's another possibility besides delivering food for those who simply cannot afford to stay home.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

zhj8485 said:


> EVERYONE GET ON!! MADE 235 today!!


In my market they have enough shoppers. I've been waiting for a spot to open up since September 2019


----------



## zhj8485 (Mar 5, 2020)

Made 273 tonight in Michigan Using instacart. 10 hours


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

That doesn't sound too bad, give it's the apocalypse and all... Comparing the level of pain in the butt to Uber, is it better/worse? Delivery of stuff just sounds like a pain...


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

zhj8485 said:


> EVERYONE GET ON!! MADE 235 today!!


----------



## uberkadkhoda (Jul 13, 2018)

CANT FIX STUPID......UNBELIEVABLE


----------



## SushiGirl (Aug 28, 2016)

UNLESS they work for a saturated delivery and want to eliminate people.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ants like honey. :smiles:


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

You must wait on long likes for Costco and bjs


----------



## zhj8485 (Mar 5, 2020)

Irishjohn831 said:


> You must wait on long likes for Costco and bjs


Nope.. not even close. You choose the orders. This isn't Uber .


----------



## zhj8485 (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

zhj8485 said:


> View attachment 442427


When you flood your market w new drivers you can divide that amount by 10



zhj8485 said:


> Nope.. not even close. You choose the orders. This isn't Uber .


Uber does not go to Costco or bjs.



zhj8485 said:


> Doesn't matter, Instacart already hired 300,000 shoppers.


Yeah, they are all clogging up the stores where many have no idea what they are doing.


----------



## zhj8485 (Mar 5, 2020)

Irishjohn831 said:


> When you flood your market w new drivers you can divide that amount by 10
> 
> 
> Uber does not go to Costco or bjs.
> ...


Agreed. Tips are great now. This is the time to do this. Will be busy for the next 3 months at least.


----------



## uberkadkhoda (Jul 13, 2018)

sometimes even words cant say enough....😶😶😶


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

instakart im only doing sams club the store is not over packed with people BUT now there closed inside .. My average order at sams is 45 i will not accept anything under 40 at sams iif you dont know sames club its a warehouse like costco . Krogers i will only accept 30 dollars min .
Its slammed . always 10 or 15 offers .
Im no longer doing orders to many sick people here not worth it . 
If i could buy a damn mask i would go shop . The n95 masks are impossible to find .


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Irishjohn831 said:


> When you flood your market w new drivers you can divide that amount by 10


Yup! 
And not every market is the same, my market is nowhere near as hot as this



Irishjohn831 said:


> Yeah, they are all clogging up the stores where many have no idea what they are doing.


Tell me about it &#128517;&#129315; I'll admit I'm one of those &#129335;‍♂



kingcorey321 said:


> instakart im only doing sams club the store is not over packed with people BUT now there closed inside .. My average order at sams is 45 i will not accept anything under 40 at sams iif you dont know sames club its a warehouse like costco . Krogers i will only accept 30 dollars min .
> Its slammed . always 10 or 15 offers .
> Im no longer doing orders to many sick people here not worth it .
> If i could buy a damn mask i would go shop . The n95 masks are impossible to find .


Yeah I noticed that also, warehouse stores are easier.

Sprouts, I have the most difficulty with. I'm done with Sprouts orders


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

It’s a pain in the ass grocery shopping these days since they’re out of so many things.


----------



## zhj8485 (Mar 5, 2020)

Irishjohn831 said:


> When you flood your market w new drivers you can divide that amount by 10
> 
> 
> Uber does not go to Costco or bjs.
> ...


BTW, it takes like 2 or three weeks to get approved and start. Money will be good for the next month


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Irishjohn831 said:


> When you flood your market w new drivers you can divide that amount by 10
> 
> 
> Uber does not go to Costco or bjs.
> ...


Instacart does not flood their platform with shoppers. Like I posted 3 weeks ago (3rd post on this thread) I applied back in September and was told they were not looking for new shoppers and that I was on the waitlist. Today I got the notice that my account has been approved. I believe that they let more shoppers on the App due to the Covid-19 demand. They don't flood their platform like Rideshare Apps


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Cdub2k said:


> Instacart does not flood their platform with shoppers. Like I posted 3 weeks ago (3rd post on this thread) I applied back in September and was told they were not looking for new shoppers and that I was on the waitlist. Today I got the notice that my account has been approved. I believe that they let more shoppers on the App due to the Covid-19 demand. They don't flood their platform like Rideshare Apps


it will be flooded when the corona virus is said and gone and there is far more supply than demand


----------



## uberkadkhoda (Jul 13, 2018)

Irishjohn831 said:


> it will be flooded when the corona virus is said and gone and there is far more supply than demand


even right now is floded in my market thanks to likes of these poeple here....


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

zhj8485 said:


> EVERYONE GET ON!! MADE 235 today!!


This is delivery only, or shop only, or both?


----------



## zhj8485 (Mar 5, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> This is delivery only, or shop only, or both?


Both


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

zhj8485 said:


> View attachment 442427


That is about .00001% of the cost for a hospital stay when you catch covid-19, good luck with that...


----------



## PostCoronaDriver (Mar 20, 2020)

Smell My Finger said:


> That is about .00001% of the cost for a hospital stay when you catch covid-19, good luck with that...


If he is wearing mask and gloves and disinfecting his vehicle, how is he more likely to catch covid-19 than the individuals actually working in the grocery store?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Tried Instacart again last night. Cancelled the first batch when I got to the grocery store inside the mall and found the line going deep into the mall.

Did an UE while I waited for lines to subside and then grabbed the biggest IC order there was at another grocery store. No lines to get in, but when I was done shopping there was a half hour line to get out. Took me just over 2 hours to do the shopping so as I was going I was really hoping the line would dissipate, but it didn't.


----------



## PostCoronaDriver (Mar 20, 2020)

VanGuy said:


> Tried Instacart again last night. Cancelled the first batch when I got to the grocery store inside the mall and found the line going deep into the mall.
> 
> Did an UE while I waited for lines to subside and then grabbed the biggest IC order there was at another grocery store. No lines to get in, but when I was done shopping there was a half hour line to get out. Took me just over 2 hours to do the shopping so as I was going I was really hoping the line would dissipate, but it didn't.


Lie to the person at the door. Tell them that Instacart shoppers get to skip the line because of the special arrangement between the store and Instacart.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

PostCoronaDriver said:


> Lie to the person at the door. Tell them that Instacart shoppers get to skip the line because of the special arrangement between the store and Instacart.


The app says we can do that at Costco but I haven't got a Costco order yet. Might try staging by there tonight and see if there are any Costco orders. Says we can skip the line going in by using the receiving entrance and we have a dedicated IC line at the cashier.


----------



## zhj8485 (Mar 5, 2020)

Stay safe.


----------



## PostCoronaDriver (Mar 20, 2020)

zhj8485 said:


> Stay safe.


no thank you. 90 hours working during a global pandemic. hard pass.


----------



## lostsoul (Mar 1, 2020)

So I signed up the other day for the heck of it... but wanted a clarification. 

They list insulated bags as a requirement, and they would like you to purchase theirs, but you can only do this from your earnings. (option to use your own was listed but they need a pro photo shoot and scientific validation 😂). Maybe I’m in the minority but I don’t have a secret stash of insulated grocery bags.

Ok... so I finally get support in the app to ask the question ...This literally took almost 30 minutes from the time I asked to the ultimate response. :eeking:😂


----------



## PostCoronaDriver (Mar 20, 2020)

lostsoul said:


> So I signed up the other day for the heck of it... but wanted a clarification.
> 
> They list insulated bags as a requirement, and they would like you to purchase theirs, but you can only do this from your earnings. (option to use your own was listed but they need a pro photo shoot and scientific validation &#128514. Maybe I'm in the minority but I don't have a secret stash of insulated grocery bags.
> 
> Ok... so I finally get support in the app to ask the question ...This literally took almost 30 minutes from the time I asked to the ultimate response. :eeking:&#128514;


I signed up yesterday. Did 4 batches and have ordered no bags nor do I have my own. The bags from them cost $25 and it clearly says they will send you the bag and will deduct the amount from your earnings. Are you being prevented from accepting batches because you have not purchased an insulated bag or certified your own?


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

PostCoronaDriver said:


> no thank you. 90 hours working during a global pandemic. hard pass.


I can certainly see your point; however, I suspect there are probably some nurses in hospitals right now who are working about that many hours and being exposed to high risk patients who aren't getting paid that much.

Like you, _I_ wouldn't want to work that many hours shopping for groceries at this time under these circumstances, but, all things considered, if someone wore a mask and gloves and was very careful about not engaging in any high risk actions (by that I mean face-touching, careless about washing your hands, etc.), it's probably not much more risky than any other work people are doing right now.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

zhj8485 said:


> Stay safe.


Jesus! If that's real, you're crazy man! First off, I don't know how you managed to average that high an hourly... I was being selective in my IC stuff when I was experimenting with it, and still didn't get that high, and I'm in Seattle which is a "high pay" market for all these gig companies.

Also, that's just an INSANE number of hours. I couldn't stand IC, so have mostly stopped doing it for the moment to do food delivery and what little RS is left... Even the few hours a day I was doing of IC was a pain in the butt, and a lot of work. I don't think I could hang with 90 hours a week of that.

That said, maybe if one did nothing but work for a week, and then slept for a week it could work out. LOL I couldn't sustain that forever though. The flip side, is if you can keep it up, you're making $12K + a month, which is REALLY solid cash. So good for you!



lostsoul said:


> So I signed up the other day for the heck of it... but wanted a clarification.
> 
> They list insulated bags as a requirement, and they would like you to purchase theirs, but you can only do this from your earnings. (option to use your own was listed but they need a pro photo shoot and scientific validation &#128514. Maybe I'm in the minority but I don't have a secret stash of insulated grocery bags.
> 
> Ok... so I finally get support in the app to ask the question ...This literally took almost 30 minutes from the time I asked to the ultimate response. :eeking:&#128514;


So they say you need it... But you don't really need it. I did pickups without one. Never ordered one. Never took a pic of one I have, although I do now have them from DD and PM. If they ever really force me to prove it I'll take some pics of those and call it good. Until then I suggest sign up for DD or PM and get their free bag!


----------



## Ant with ten lives. (Sep 9, 2019)

PostCoronaDriver said:


> I signed up yesterday. Did 4 batches and have ordered no bags nor do I have my own. The bags from them cost $25 and it clearly says they will send you the bag and will deduct the amount from your earnings. Are you being prevented from accepting batches because you have not purchased an insulated bag or certified your own?


You get batches to certain store if you have insulated bags like costco. Get it. It's worth it, especially for frozen items.


----------



## PostCoronaDriver (Mar 20, 2020)

Ant with ten lives. said:


> You get batches to certain store if you have insulated bags like costco. Get it. It's worth it, especially for frozen items.


oh I see. thx for explaining. no costco within 10 miles of me tho.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

I hate to be redundant, but I don’t really understand the bag thing. I’ve been approved for Instacart but have not actually done a gig yet. Kind of waiting for the germs to dissipate.

Is there a certain bag for carrying frozen food? If so, where do we get them? What are the alternatives?


----------



## PostCoronaDriver (Mar 20, 2020)

zhj8485 said:


> Stay safe.


looks fake. photoshopped.


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> Yup!
> And not every market is the same, my market is nowhere near as hot as this
> 
> Tell me about it &#128517;&#129315; I'll admit I'm one of those &#129335;‍♂
> ...


For me I found that I have difficulty with Walmart orders


----------



## zhj8485 (Mar 5, 2020)

PostCoronaDriver said:


> looks fake. photoshopped.


Def not fake at all. I'll post more later today. In Brighton michigan making tons of cash.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

zhj8485 said:


> Stay safe.


If it's real....WTF may as well take advantage of the "crisis" that's going on.


----------



## zhj8485 (Mar 5, 2020)

Solid 5 said:


> If it's real....WTF may as well take advantage of the "crisis" that's going on.


Exactly what I am doing... 7 days. Everyday. Instacart. Love it. Great areas in Michigan..


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

PostCoronaDriver said:


> looks fake. photoshopped.


Looks real to me. I had to turn off the alerts in the instacart app as it was going off every couple of minutes. People need groceries brought to them. If you've been sick and recovered or are just willing to take the risk to be out there then there is definitely money to be made delivering groceries right now. At least until someone is recorded coughing on the food or something along those lines.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

zhj8485 said:


> Exactly what I am doing... 7 days. Everyday. Instacart. Love it. Great areas in Michigan..


All I know is that I'm laughing at these clown Uber drivers that for years have made fun of people that have delivered food. Fence, meet grass.


----------



## zhj8485 (Mar 5, 2020)

Here's some more for ya.

Great week so far...


----------



## PostCoronaDriver (Mar 20, 2020)

zhj8485 said:


> Here's some more for ya.
> 
> Great week so far...


where do you get your this info? is this only available on Android version you of the app?


----------



## zhj8485 (Mar 5, 2020)

PostCoronaDriver said:


> where do you get your this info? is this only available on Android version you of the app?


I have Android. Yes.


----------



## SWside (Oct 20, 2019)

People are luring Instacart shoppers with big tips -- and then changing them to zero | CNN Business


In late March, Instacart worker Annaliisa Arambula accepted a grocery order that came with a big tip: $55. The store was just down the street, everything the customer wanted was available, and the order seemed to go off without a hitch.




www.cnn.com


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I only get to do one or two orders a night. If there's no lineup to get in the store, there's a half hour lineup to get to a cashier when you're done shopping. So now I'm just going to pick the biggest order there is and get my one and done for as much as possible.


----------



## PostCoronaDriver (Mar 20, 2020)

VanGuy said:


> I only get to do one or two orders a night. If there's no lineup to get in the store, there's a half hour lineup to get to a cashier when you're done shopping. So now I'm just going to pick the biggest order there is and get my one and done for as much as possible.


Took one for $57 yesterday. Between all the refunds and replacements, I only got paid $42. I didn't like it.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

PostCoronaDriver said:


> Took one for $57 yesterday. Between all the refunds and replacements, I only got paid $42. I didn't like it.


Yeah there's a lot of those. I'm getting better at substitutions because of empty shelves but still lost $4 from what would have been a $58 delivery the other night.


----------



## PostCoronaDriver (Mar 20, 2020)

VanGuy said:


> Yeah there's a lot of those. I'm getting better at substitutions because of empty shelves but still lost $4 from what would have been a $58 delivery the other night.


I only did it for 2 days. Made $250 on 4 batches. Not a fan of grocery shopping. However one thing I realized is that there is really no benefit texting back and forth with customers about replacements. Waste too much time. Better to just make the replacement and let them accept or reject it. I've heard of people getting big cash tips but with Corona, most deliveries are to the door or porch and you never even see customer.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

PostCoronaDriver said:


> I only did it for 2 days. Made $250 on 4 batches. Not a fan of grocery shopping. However one thing I realized is that there is really no benefit texting back and forth with customers about replacements. Waste too much time. Better to just make the replacement and let them accept or reject it. I've heard of people getting big cash tips but with Corona, most deliveries are to the door or porch and you never even see customer.


What I hate with the big orders is once you start coming to the end, it starts showing you all their requests to change your substitutions, so then you need to go rummaging through the cart to pull out all the stuff they didn't want and start going through the store again.


----------



## zhj8485 (Mar 5, 2020)

VanGuy said:


> I only get to do one or two orders a night. If there's no lineup to get in the store, there's a half hour lineup to get to a cashier when you're done shopping. So now I'm just going to pick the biggest order there is and get my one and done for as much as possible.


Depends on what store your at, you can do self checkout. Saves a lot of time!!!


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

zhj8485 said:


> Depends on what store your at, you can do self checkout. Saves a lot of time!!!


I did that with my second order last night and saved a lot of time, but it didn't have any produce. I don't know how easy that would be for produce and a lot of my orders are heavy on the produce.

Not to mention for my first order last night the self checkout line was just as long as the regular checkout line so I went regular since it was half produce on a 35 item order.


----------



## PostCoronaDriver (Mar 20, 2020)

zhj8485 said:


> Depends on what store your at, you can do self checkout. Saves a lot of time!!!


How many people are in your crew that you are sharing the money with? 122 batches in 90 hours is impossible for one person....


----------



## zhj8485 (Mar 5, 2020)

PostCoronaDriver said:


> How many people are in your crew that you are sharing the money with? 122 batches in 90 hours is impossible for one person....


Nobody. I do this by myself. Long hours. Been getting lucky. Small orders. BIG TIPS. That's the key. The tips are triple than what they should be..


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I just noticed that if I took orders by where I work there are a lot of double and even triple batches which would have been good to know when they were offering a bonus if you did 10 batches in 3 days. PT evenings that was impossible with the lineups at the grocery store by home which is where I've been doing IC.


----------



## GlendaleUber (Dec 17, 2014)

Legalizeit0 said:


> I hate to be redundant, but I don't really understand the bag thing. I've been approved for Instacart but have not actually done a gig yet. Kind of waiting for the germs to dissipate.
> 
> Is there a certain bag for carrying frozen food? If so, where do we get them? What are the alternatives?





PostCoronaDriver said:


> looks fake. photoshopped.


you dont need bags, just use store bags, have been doing it for 6 years.


----------



## PostCoronaDriver (Mar 20, 2020)

zhj8485 said:


> Nobody. I do this by myself. Long hours. Been getting lucky. Small orders. BIG TIPS. That's the key. The tips are triple than what they should be..


Ok I'll play along... How long did it take you to shop for 35 items (53 units) and deliver?


----------



## zhj8485 (Mar 5, 2020)

PostCoronaDriver said:


> Ok I'll play along... How long did it take you to shop for 35 items (53 units) and deliver?


My 1st week. 45 mins. Now.. 20 minutes or 25. I know where everything is now since I do it everyday.


----------



## PostCoronaDriver (Mar 20, 2020)

zhj8485 said:


> My 1st week. 45 mins. Now.. 20 minutes or 25. I know where everything is now since I do it everyday.


no sir. it does not take 20 or 25 minutes to shop for 35 items, check out and deliver them to customer. so everything is in stock and no need to replace items or text the customer?

I don't believe your screenshot and is real and if it is, you have figured out a workaround or hack and are working with others...


----------



## Jim Swindon (Mar 2, 2020)

zhj8485 said:


> EVERYONE GET ON!! MADE 235 today!!


These companies are all owned by the same people......Uber, so they will apply the same ridiculous metrics to follow and steal 65% of the total take.


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

Jim Swindon said:


> These companies are all owned by the same people......Uber, so they will apply the same ridiculous metrics to follow and steal 65% of the total take.


They are not owned by Uber but are all owned by Dara the CEO of Uber


----------



## Jim Swindon (Mar 2, 2020)

Nina2 said:


> They are not owned by Uber but are all owned by Dara the CEO of Uber


Same thing....same metrics, same swindling.


----------



## zhj8485 (Mar 5, 2020)

PostCoronaDriver said:


> no sir. it does not take 20 or 25 minutes to shop for 35 items, check out and deliver them to customer. so everything is in stock and no need to replace items or text the customer?
> 
> I don't believe your screenshot and is real and if it is, you have figured out a workaround or hack and are working with others...


You do realize that most of these orders are produce? If your fast and move quickly it's easy money. Believe what you want. Good luck. Stay safe.



Jim Swindon said:


> Same thing....same metrics, same swindling.


Yeah I have no idea how much instacart is taking I know there is a 10 dollar delivery fee


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

SWside said:


> People are luring Instacart shoppers with big tips -- and then changing them to zero | CNN Business
> 
> 
> In late March, Instacart worker Annaliisa Arambula accepted a grocery order that came with a big tip: $55. The store was just down the street, everything the customer wanted was available, and the order seemed to go off without a hitch.
> ...


This is why gig companies cycle through drivers. People like the OP brag about how much they make, rightfully or not. Then people hear of it and sign up, only to not get past the honeymoon period. Wash rinse repeat. Bottom line is Instacart won't change their tip policy, why?....because it keeps new ants on the road for them 100% of the time. Someone like myself who has been doing food delivery for over three years now is a unicorn, because I take no $hit from the company, the restaurant, or the customer. They hate that.



PostCoronaDriver said:


> no sir. it does not take 20 or 25 minutes to shop for 35 items, check out and deliver them to customer. so everything is in stock and no need to replace items or text the customer?
> 
> I don't believe your screenshot and is real and if it is, you have figured out a workaround or hack and are working with others...


As with anyone on these forums that post insane amounts of earnings, I take them with a gigantic grain of salt. Either a) photoshop, b) multiple phones ferrying multiple passengers/food at the same time (I have heard of people getting picked up by Uber and Lyft on the same ride along with a food delivery in the front seat), or c) they have the mafia running deliveries/passengers that get connected with "b". I have heard of people getting picked up by "Melinda" in a black Honda, when "Carlos" in a white Subaru is shown on their phone for a driver.

Hey IDC to be honest. But when the jig is up, and they come back and post something like "I got deactivated and I have no idea why.................."


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Irishjohn831 said:


> You must wait on long likes for Costco and bjs


wait, instacart drivers get bjs? they must really be hurting for groceries... &#129322;


----------



## Jim Swindon (Mar 2, 2020)

Solid 5 said:


> This is why gig companies cycle through drivers. People like the OP brag about how much they make, rightfully or not. Then people hear of it and sign up, only to not get past the honeymoon period. Wash rinse repeat. Bottom line is Instacart won't change their tip policy, why?....because it keeps new ants on the road for them 100% of the time. Someone like myself who has been doing food delivery for over three years now is a unicorn, because I take no $hit from the company, the restaurant, or the customer. They hate that.
> 
> 
> As with anyone on these forums that post insane amounts of earnings, I take them with a gigantic grain of salt. Either a) photoshop, b) multiple phones ferrying multiple passengers/food at the same time (I have heard of people getting picked up by Uber and Lyft on the same ride along with a food delivery in the front seat), or c) they have the mafia running deliveries/passengers that get connected with "b". I have heard of people getting picked up by "Melinda" in a black Honda, when "Carlos" in a white Subaru is shown on their phone for a driver.
> ...


Exactly right.....rinse and repeat. Keeping a fresh workforce of naive people allows them to keep the swindling process going. You become the "Unicorn" and are no longer needed, once you become seasoned to what and how they are ripping off workers/customers.


----------



## Grubermax (Oct 21, 2018)

I'm beginning to suspect that just like Uber Eats, this Instacart gig is also less worthy of one's time than plain old Uber rides. With Eats and Insta you have to do a lot of legwork but with UberX the pax deliver themselves to you.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

zhj8485 said:


> EVERYONE GET ON!! MADE 235 today!!


How long did it take you


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> How long did it take you


Stop feeding the trolls!


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Irishjohn831 said:


> When you flood your market w new drivers you can divide that amount by 10
> 
> 
> Uber does not go to Costco or bjs.
> ...


Insta does go to Costco here in AZ. I have yet too do one of those orders. I've been doing it a week now. Don't make as much as Guber or Gryft but I like it so far.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Legalizeit0 said:


> I hate to be redundant, but I don't really understand the bag thing. I've been approved for Instacart but have not actually done a gig yet. Kind of waiting for the germs to dissipate.
> 
> Is there a certain bag for carrying frozen food? If so, where do we get them? What are the alternatives?


What the heck is wrong with all you negative Nancy's and this insulated bag crap? I've been instacarting for a week now and never even heard one peep from them about bags. Oh and by the way I've done Costco orders without a bag! &#128560;&#128561;

The first rule of gig work is keep it simple and asking unnecessary questions of IC Rohit is definitely not that. Oh well make more batches for me. Just my two cents



zhj8485 said:


> Here's some more for ya.
> 
> Great week so far...


I must say, Good on ya bro. Your market in MI pays tons better than here in AZ. Most orders here are under 20 bucks. You have too stay on meth to make that kinda scratch here. I'm making more like 500 a week. Good enough for this trailer park millionaire



zhj8485 said:


> Nobody. I do this by myself. Long hours. Been getting lucky. Small orders. BIG TIPS. That's the key. The tips are triple than what they should be..


Not here in the AZ. We got ourselves a bunch of cheapskates. You are lucky? What market are you in?


----------



## zhj8485 (Mar 5, 2020)

Soldiering said:


> What the heck is wrong with all you negative Nancy's and this insulated bag crap? I've been instacarting for a week now and never even heard one peep from them about bags. Oh and by the way I've done Costco orders without a bag! &#128560;&#128561;
> 
> The first rule of gig work is keep it simple and asking unnecessary questions of IC Rohit is definitely not that. Oh well make more batches for me. Just my two cents
> 
> ...


I am in Michigan,


Soldiering said:


> What the heck is wrong with all you negative Nancy's and this insulated bag crap? I've been instacarting for a week now and never even heard one peep from them about bags. Oh and by the way I've done Costco orders without a bag! &#128560;&#128561;
> 
> The first rule of gig work is keep it simple and asking unnecessary questions of IC Rohit is definitely not that. Oh well make more batches for me. Just my two cents
> 
> ...


Michigan market.. another great customer.


----------



## Grubermax (Oct 21, 2018)

Will Costco and Sam's Club allow you in if you have that Insta Card hanging from your neck or do you have to buy memberships in those stores yourself before serving customers with an order from those places?


----------



## Ant with ten lives. (Sep 9, 2019)

Grubermax said:


> Will Costco and Sam's Club allow you in if you have that Insta Card hanging from your neck or do you have to buy memberships in those stores yourself before serving customers with an order from those places?


You use customers account, which they scan off your phone.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

thats some nice money.
be very carefull. here in n.j at shoprite supermarket. many workers have the virus. wear a serious mask. 
kyw.com. u can read it.they were letting many customers in at once. now they are only letting so many in at once..its to late. so protect yourself


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

zhj8485 said:


> I am in Michigan,
> 
> Michigan market.. another great customer.


Im curious. What is your per item speed? Its crazy that in 25-30 minutes you are able to do a 30 item order/56 total. You must be extremely fast.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

bobby747 said:


> thats some nice money.
> be very carefull. here in n.j at shoprite supermarket. many workers have the virus. wear a serious mask.
> kyw.com. u can read it.they were letting many customers in at once. now they are only letting so many in at once..its to late. so protect yourself


That's because the east coast is full of BETA males.

what kind of Beta catches Kung Flu? A beta one.
Unlike the true master race on the west coast

@waldowainthrop



Castaneda7189 said:


> Im curious. What is your per item speed? Its crazy that in 25-30 minutes you are able to do a 30 item order/56 total. You must be extremely fast.


It isnt. Eventually after going to the same stores over and over and over again in your area you just know the stores inside and out and it's normal, you do have to hustle though


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

they have alot of virus where he is at. Michigan...
3k a week is great till u get sick. but soon they are catching on to instra.cart.so in 2 months the wages will crash.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

bobby747 said:


> they have alot of virus where he is at. Michigan...
> 3k a week is great till u get sick. but soon they are catching on to instra.cart.so in 2 months the wages will crash.


Then don't catch that weak beta virus 
if you see corona out there in the streets -- kick it's ****ing asa


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

zhj8485 said:


> I am in Michigan,
> 
> Michigan market.. another great customer.


Awesome person placed an order and was happy that I offered to add any item his elderly dad needed, to just let me know and if they had it I would add it. Also texted him when his dad had his order so I was pleasantly surprised when he changed the tip amount


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

PostCoronaDriver said:


> Took one for $57 yesterday. Between all the refunds and replacements, I only got paid $42. I didn't like it.


Because low life customers now pull the bait and switch.
Offer you a big tip to take the order,just after delivery they cancel the tip.
On instacart you can adjust the tip for the next 3 days.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

thats a very nice thing they did for you. but when you really think down deep.
to be able to stay home. get what you need pay alot xtra . leave on doorstep. $50 tips are small to them. no waiting in lines etc. 
glad to see you guys doing well


----------



## PostCoronaDriver (Mar 20, 2020)

MajorBummer said:


> Because low life customers now pull the bait and switch.
> Offer you a big tip to take the order,just after delivery they cancel the tip.
> On instacart you can adjust the tip for the next 3 days.


It's shameful and i'm in my first week so i can't even see my batch history and which batches were reduced yet. the last batch I did estimated tip was $80 and i only got $70. checked the app this morning and earnings dropped another $10 so looks like I may have only gotten $60.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Then don't catch that weak beta virus
> if you see corona out there in the streets -- kick it's @@@@ing asa


I'm so alpha I got coronavirus at the grocery store and shrugged and said "what that's all u got? Give me some more."


----------



## zhj8485 (Mar 5, 2020)

I did my first Costco order today, made $55 off of it 32 items took me an hour though. I'll stick with the Kroger orders


----------



## PostCoronaDriver (Mar 20, 2020)

zhj8485 said:


> I did my first Costco order today, made $55 off of it 32 items took me an hour though. I'll stick with the Kroger orders


Takes a lot of $55 orders to add up to 3K in a week. How did you and your "team" do this past week?


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> I'm so alpha I got coronavirus at the grocery store and shrugged and said "what that's all u got? Give me some more."


this is funny, but at the same time because its occuring so much it actually makes me angry just to think about it. the groceries are infected every time one of these guys coughs, or gets virus on his hand and touches groceries.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

got a p said:


> this funny, but at the same time because its occuring so much it actually makes me angry just to think about it.


I was actually really careful and got sick, in all seriousness. I've barely been outside at all and I practiced really good hygiene.

I am probably sick because someone else was cavalier about it. I am sure I just walked into someone else's virus plume at the grocery store when I was trying to find an aisle to myself to shop.

Fortunately I haven't been near anyone a whole week before I got sick, so I'm almost certain I haven't been spreading it. I was effectively self-quarantined 7 days before I got any symptoms.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

better get healthy quick. people gonna be like where's waldo? 🤪


----------



## Driving Myself Crazy (Aug 25, 2018)

Tried out Insta this weekend and it's chalk full of $15 total orders in my area, every now and then you will get a $25 or $30 but those ones are usually tons of items and/or far distance. Haven't seen any $20+ tips which is what it will take to make it worth your while considering the low base pay. Plus as others have mentioned you are around a ton of people and touching all kinds of things, much higher risk of getting sick compared to food delivery.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

your mate boris from england got over it pretty quick.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

got a p said:


> your mate boris from england got over it pretty quick.


I think it's all the all the alcohol still in his bloodstream.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Irishjohn831 said:


> You must wait on long likes for Costco and bjs


Wait..... you can get bjs?


----------



## zhj8485 (Mar 5, 2020)

PostCoronaDriver said:


> Takes a lot of $55 orders to add up to 3K in a week. How did you and your "team" do this past week?


No idea what your trying to imply, but haters gonna hate. Today is going great yet again.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Wait..... you can get bjs?


Only from Jo Mahma who also may sell potato chips as she approaches others saying Lays, $1


----------



## zhj8485 (Mar 5, 2020)

Great day so far already.


----------

